# A Symphony I wrote



## Spawnofsatan

Let me know your opinions


----------



## dzc4627

Well it is hardly a symphony (from what I understand). It just sounds like the same piano chord progression over and over again in various rhythms. Actually sounds just like a pop song, regarding form.


----------



## clavichorder

This would belong nicely in this thread I was thinking of making on Talk Nonsense.


----------



## Poodle

Spawnofsatan said:


> Let me know your opinions


I like it, you are talent composer! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

dzc4627 said:


> Well it is hardly a symphony (from what I understand). It just sounds like the same piano chord progression over and over again in various rhythms. Actually sounds just like a pop song, regarding form.


I am afraid I have to agree with this, sorry.


----------



## Spawnofsatan

dzc4627 said:


> Well it is hardly a symphony (from what I understand). It just sounds like the same piano chord progression over and over again in various rhythms. Actually sounds just like a pop song, regarding form.


How??
I worked hard to get this to sound perfect, could you explain what you mean?


----------



## dzc4627

Spawnofsatan said:


> How??
> I worked hard to get this to sound perfect, could you explain what you mean?


Heh I see the joke now


----------



## Spawnofsatan

dzc4627 said:


> Heh I see the joke now


So you're not going to explain anything?


----------



## Antiquarian

Spawnofsatan said:


> Let me know your opinions


Well, it reminds me somewhat of the _Skyline Firedance Suite_ by David Lanz. Or _The Piano_ by Michael Nyman. Thanks for sharing this. ☺


----------



## Balthazar

Has someone been listening to a lot of Adele?


----------



## Enablesearchfunction

feels smart by mimicking those with dunning kruger LOL

feels so proud to go to university he makes memes of blue collar workers LOL!

If a mod is reading, before you delete my post etc just read through his posts, look at his youtube info, listen to his music (a bunch of loops from midi song packs).


----------



## Rena

Yes, I get the sense of genre being closer to a pop song. Very lovely song that has been written, but it is quite short so I am assuming it is still a work in progress? It's so jumpy and happy, very poppy if you will. (Bad pun, i'm sorry.)


----------



## JamieHoldham

After some research of finding out exactly what you have composed actually is - all I could come up with this:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piano_symphony

However listening to it whilst it sounds nice it isn't the definition of a Piano symphony if thats what this is, there isn't any imitation or similarity to a symphony in any way shape or form and especially not in terms of symphonic development. However if this isn't what you intended to compose and it is meant to be something else - sorry, and maybe just a title change is needed? Sounds like a Sonatina at most to me personally. Although due to length and lack of development of material I dont know if it's even that.

Sorry if any offence is given I just wanted to analyse, research and give my opinion based on that information and listening to the piece.


----------

